# I can't get my R4 DS working



## idioteque (Aug 18, 2008)

I've just got my R4 and when I turn it on, the DS says 'Couldn't find _ds_menu.dat' (the folder was empty when I first opened it- I gather that file was already supposed to be there or something?). I've had a look at the r4ds site and their download lists, but I don't know which file is the one I need, can anyone help?

I downloaded the latest kernel (number 15 on the list)- it's a .rar file and I've put it on the micro SD, but I don't really know what to do with it now because nothing happened and I'm incompetent.

http://r4ds.cn/download/r4.html


----------



## bmd (Aug 18, 2008)

Have a look at this.


----------



## idioteque (Aug 18, 2008)

Awesome, thanks very much


----------



## idioteque (Aug 18, 2008)

Mine didn't have a CD in it when I got it, but I _think_ I've found the software on here: http://www.linfoxdomain.com/nintendo/ds/

Here's hoping...


----------



## bmd (Aug 18, 2008)

It's also here mate.


----------



## idioteque (Aug 18, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2008)

You have to be carefull with where you download your files from depending on what version of R4 card you have.

For older cards its: www.r4ds.cn/

For newer cards its: www.ndslr4.com

If you use the wrong system files your R4 wont load or will freeze as the newer cards will accept Micro Sd SDHC cards up to 8GB whereas the older cards only support Micro SD up to 2GB


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 18, 2008)

8gig?? *considers getting new card*


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 18, 2008)

I think I may upgrade from my M3 Simply to a Cyclo DS or an M3 Real. No probs whatsoever with my M3 Simply, but SDHC support would be nice.


----------

